# Smallest Lobster/Crayfish Type



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Any experts out there can tell me what is the smallest types of lobster or crayfish that can be in a planted tank, not dangerous to tetras, and not too sensitive to fertilizers. I can't keep any shrimps alive in my planted tank with tetra community fish. I am just curious if the bigger versions of these crustaceans will be hardier than the shrimps.

Thanks


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I would recommend seeing if you can find any dwarf crays in ponds near you. A member here named harrishawk (maybe harishawk) has caught many dwarf crays just sifting through mud with a net. They were around 1 inch long when he pulled them up.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

If you want to be more certain that the cray is safe with tetras, look into getting one from Mike at FreshwaterInverts.com. He is very knowledgeable and very helpful. He also has some good info on his site.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

AndyT. said:


> If you want to be more certain that the cray is safe with tetras, look into getting one from Mike at FreshwaterInverts.com. He is very knowledgeable and very helpful. He also has some good info on his site.


I second that, he's a great guy and actually answers Emails usually that day ! I'm pretty sure he is in the midst of moving though so If he is a little slow now I wouldn't be surprised.

-Andrew


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Most of the cambarellus species are dwarf crays that can be had in planted tanks. They stay small and are very active. Some pictures of them:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=265431&postcount=58

Hope this helps,
Pedro


----------



## dufus (Jan 9, 2007)

fish newb said:


> I second that, he's a great guy and actually answers Emails usually that day ! I'm pretty sure he is in the midst of moving though so If he is a little slow now I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> -Andrew


I third that.
He is a great guy, fast shipping too. I ordered a 6 pack from him. the camberalous shufelti are the cheaper ones, and they havn't hurt my cherry shrimp or dwarf puffers.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Ditto on Pedro's comment. Cambarellus sp. would be the perfect fit.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

According to Mike's site, the Cambarellus patzcuarensis(orange dwarf) is the most aggressive of the dwarfs. Are they a threat to tetras?
I know that crustaceans are not totally dependent of the claws and can live without any problems clawless. But they just don't look pretty clawless. So has anyone ever declawed them to ease down on the aggression level?
The reason I ask is because I really like the orange dwarfs and I may have to do this if they are a threat to the fish.
Thanks


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

You should be able to keep most shrimp alive with tetras. You just need to mutilate the tetras by removing their tails with a razor blade to ease down on the aggression level. They won't be able to swim fast enough to catch anything but flake food but they can live without any problems tailless.

Ok. . . you probably wouldn't ever consider doing that to your fish, so please don't do it to a crayfish. Yes, they can live without a claw and do regenerate them, but there has to be a better solution than harming an animal unnecessarily.

Cambarellus species are generally NOT predators and are very unlikely to ever harm your tetras. Your tetras are more likely to harm the crayfish when they molt though.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

YuccaPatrol said:


> You should be able to keep most shrimp alive with tetras. You just need to mutilate the tetras by removing their tails with a razor blade to ease down on the aggression level. They won't be able to swim fast enough to catch anything but flake food but they can live without any problems tailless.
> 
> Ok. . . you probably wouldn't ever consider doing that to your fish, so please don't do it to a crayfish. Yes, they can live without a claw and do regenerate them, but there has to be a better solution than harming an animal unnecessarily.
> 
> Cambarellus species are generally NOT predators and are very unlikely to ever harm your tetras. Your tetras are more likely to harm the crayfish when they molt though.


Have to agree with this

-Pedro


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

For a dwarf, yes they are slightly more aggressive than others of the genus. By declawing them, you're stripping them of the ability to breed and acquire food. I would rather toss them into boiling water before that. 

They are no thread to tetras or smaller fish. I've kept them with Endler's livebearers before and the fry of those are smaller than any tetra that you'll probably keep.

Lastly, consider the cost of C. patzcuarensis var. 'orange' versus the price of a tetra. Unless you're keeping some exotic tetras, the price differential is rather large (e.g. neons vs. orange cray - ratio is 25:1 if the neons are $1 each).


----------



## dufus (Jan 9, 2007)

Yea yea!
That ain't right though, cutting off crayclaws.
My dwarves don't even harm shrimp, khulli loach, bumble bee gobie, or anything else.
they are pretty harmless.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

You guys are right. I'll give them a try. 
So basically they are pretty hardy and not too sensitive to fertilizers, especially copper?

Thanks


----------



## dufus (Jan 9, 2007)

Very sensitive to copper, but maybe not as much as shrimp.
They also HATE temperature changes, so drip acclimate them slowly.
Also, they are easy to breed.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Does any one know if Mike from FreshwaterInverts is still in business?


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Round Head said:


> Does any one know if Mike from FreshwaterInverts is still in business?


He is still in buisness but he is moving... have you seen his website? It says only x x x and x for sale because of moving...

-Andrew


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

fish newb said:


> He is still in buisness but he is moving... have you seen his website? It says only x x x and x for sale because of moving...
> 
> -Andrew


Thanks
I didn't even read his front page.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree with the above too...

I have actually seen in my tank 3 regular neons fighting over a cray fry


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Besides Mike, does anyone know of another source in the US for the pure orange dwarf?

Thanks


----------

